# Carolina Surfcasters Association Tournament Sept 22-23 Shallotte sod farm



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Come on and cast with us. 

Do you want to know how far you can _really_ throw that heaver?? Find out.

I'll be there and will be happy to provide one on one coaching to anyone who wants or needs it. My casting will be limited due to some back issues so I'll have plenty of time to help.

Come cast, it is a lot of fun.

Tommy


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Looking forward to it!

Britt


----------



## dres79 (Sep 10, 2010)

man .. wish i was closer ... i could use some pointers from you!

loving the rod though!

thanks
andres


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

Tommy if you are showing, I will be there.

Need to get ready for the big show......


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Willie,

I'll be there but I'm not planning to compete. I haven't thrown a (non fishing) sinker since May. I was diagnosed with a herniated disk in my back last month and the doc has advised no all out casting for me.

I may toss a few practice casts to see how it feels but I can't give it 100%. 

Tommy

ps, nice casting last weekend.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

address or directions ?


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

Ill be there Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

6649 Old Shallote Road NW, Ocean Isle Beach, NC

Come on down... 

Tommy


----------

